# Replace self propell clutch disengagment spring on HRM215



## SailorSam (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm trying to figure out how to install a replacement for the spring that disengages the self propell cluch on a HRM215EH. I'm begining to think I have to drop the enire clutch out of the machine and don't have a clue on how to do that either. Any and all assistance is welcome.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Reference # 4 is the clutch return spring. It's not inside the transmission. It's usually easier if you remove the deck baffle as you have greater access to the transmission with the baffle out of the way.

Since the reference numbers do not show up in the illustration, the spring I am talking about is the one almost in the center of the IPL. The one near the top is for the belt tension.


----------



## SailorSam (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks 30YR Tech.
While waiting for a reply, I decided to have another go at fixing it. I came to the conclusion that you recommended - remove the baffle. That took a few minutes to figure out by itself. Biggest problem was the bolt that goes into the grass discharge chute. I ended up cutting it off because it was so badly rusted and I couldn't get anything to hold the one end. Once the housing was out of the way, putting the spring on was pretty simple.
For anyone else doing the same repair, there are 4 bolts on the housing, 2 below the motor, one that goes into the grass chute, and one that is accessed after removing one of the rear wheels.
Well I hope I'm good for another 5-6 years...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, that bolt in the discharge chute can and usually is a royal pain to remove. You can remove the one on the side without taking the wheel off, just rotate the adjustment so it's out of the way.

Glad you got it all figured out... :thumbsup:


----------

